# new babys coming soon!(need some help)



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

im so excited! im going to pick up my new babys this saturday! they are two beautiful little baby rats! both girls :mrgreen: with adorable dumbo ears! hehe
so heres where i need some help from you guys, i cant think of any names! so if you have any ideas let me know :mrgreen: 
and i wanted to share the cuteness! hehe i cant wait to get them so i can share more pics!
click to enlarge...


Thanks


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I just got a pair of rats too! I've been meaning to post pics.  Your girls are too cute! They look like little cream puffs. For some reason, the first one (I think they are two different rats) looks like an Emmy. Maybe it's the ears... not even sure where the name came from, I dunno. :roll: 

Mine are Gollum and Jingles, two little boys. :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

yes! deffinitly post pictures of your boys! i love ratties  hehe and i love the names gollum and jingles! too cute.
and its funny that you said emmy, because a few other people have said that aswell.
so thats deffinitly a maybe  its so hard nameing things sometimes :lol: 
and yes its two differint rats, they are pretty close in color though. the top one is a Russian Fawn,
and the bottom one is a Russian Dilute.
and arnt the ears just so cute?!? hahaha i love how big they are :mrgreen: 
:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

They are adorable. They look so soft and lovely. I'm totally jealous. if I could have more pets right now I would want two little girls just like them.

I like Emmy as well. Sometimes when I'm stuck for names I look names of famous critters.

here is a site, you could name them after famous rats.

http://www.citizenlunchbox.com/famous/critters-A-D.html


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

I dunno, I saw them and thought Gina for some reason. Don't ask me why. Haha. 
But yes, they are verrrry adorable =)


----------



## ILoveMyGaven (Aug 24, 2009)

cute, i like there color, though im not sure what is it?
i breed rats, i currently have 36 babies lol
i posted thread about all the babies and pics too!


----------



## ILoveMyGaven (Aug 24, 2009)

oh and for names...
i named my 4 boys im keeping all after coffee  
and there names are Java, Cappuccino, Mocha, and Latte'
you could do somthing like that for your girls, 
like...
Strawberry and Kiwi
or 
Martini and Daiquiri

or whatever lol


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks everyone =D
i do like the pair type names, stawberry and kiwi is a really cute idea!!! hehe
and thanks for the link. ill have a look at it :mrgreen: 
i cant wait for saturday! :lol: iv been waiting to get my rats for a few months now... hahaha
i cant believe its so close!!!


----------



## ILoveMyGaven (Aug 24, 2009)

Vortex said:


> thanks everyone =D
> i do like the pair type names, stawberry and kiwi is a really cute idea!!! hehe
> and thanks for the link. ill have a look at it :mrgreen:
> i cant wait for saturday! :lol: iv been waiting to get my rats for a few months now... hahaha
> i cant believe its so close!!!


You got some cute ones! i like the dumbo ears, but my fave is rex's.
have you seen my thread of my babies yet?
if not check it out, you might like it.
anyways, were are you getting your girls from? just curious
and yeah, i like Strawberry and kiwi or there is...
Smoothie and Slushie
Banana and Coconut
Sweetie and Pie
Blueberry and Muffin
Cupcake and Muffin
Rain and Cloud..kinda goes with there colors since there a blue gray color
Chocolate and Milk
Twinkie and Hoho 
Cappuccino and Frappachino
Java and Chip
Coffee and Bean
Mocha and Latte'
Coffee and Cream
.........

i am to tired to think of anymore lol

if you need more help, just ask me


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

yesh i loveeee the rexes! so curly and cute :mrgreen: the litter that my girls were in all the boys are rexes and all the girls are standered coat. lol
i will go look at your thread now  hehe
i am getting them from willow creek rats, a breeder in Northern Illinois.
all those names are so cute! i will have to wait and see what names fit them most i guess.
i cant believe i get them tomorrow!!! :mrgreen:  :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Okay, here is a link to a few pics of my boys. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hedgiegirl ... 046712759/

(I just set up that account, excuse the empty-ness of it)


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww omg! they are just so cute! hehehe i love them! :mrgreen:


----------

